# goddamn engine noise



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

cant get it to go away. changed the ground added a ground and it still fucking whine's also has a pop noise through my speakers when i hit the switch. all my amps are grounded to the frame the switches and valves ground to the body 

so wtf?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chuckoteric said:


> cant get it to go away. changed the ground added a ground and it still fucking whine's also has a pop noise through my speakers when i hit the switch. *all my amps are grounded to the frame *the switches and valves ground to the body
> 
> so wtf?


theres your problem


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

they were grounded to the body same issue. i even tried to ground them both body and frame same issue


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Make sure your rca's are away form the power wires


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

thats gotta be the most annoying shit in car audio.make sure ur head unit ground is as short as possiblerun your power and rcas on opposite sides of cartry swappin out different rcastry swappin out different ampmake sure u ran ur rcas away from other electrical devices and wires


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

is it a pioneer deck?? they have weak rca's, i had my kenwood start popping a while back. ran rca's to driver side and power wires through passenger. even did new amp grounds. and still popping. tore my car apart trying to figure it out. i read in another forum to get a piece of copper wire. can be speaker wire or remote turn on wire and strip the the plastic insulation off exposing the copper only. then take that wire and loop it around the rca outputs on your head unit. when you press your rca cable in. it should hold it in place. then the other end of the wire ground it to the stereo metal chassis. worked great, its worth giving it a shot.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^^^yup.. thats another good one..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> is it a pioneer deck?? they have weak rca's, i had my kenwood start popping a while back. ran rca's to driver side and power wires through passenger. even did new amp grounds. and still popping. tore my car apart trying to figure it out. i read in another forum to get a piece of copper wire. can be speaker wire or remote turn on wire and strip the the plastic insulation off exposing the copper only. then take that wire and loop it around the rca outputs on your head unit. when you press your rca cable in. it should hold it in place. then the other end of the wire ground it to the stereo metal chassis. worked great, its worth giving it a shot.


alpine ill try grounding the rca out


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ground loop.the issue is u have to many INDIVIDUAL grounds. ground everything to a common point..always weld a bolt and go to frame..no seat bots or factory placed ground we are running alot of current .


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> ground loop.the issue is u have to many INDIVIDUAL grounds. ground everything to a common point..always weld a bolt and go to frame..no seat bots or factory placed ground we are running alot of current .


everythings grounded to the same spot except the radio


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how is it all connected to one spot??.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> how is it all connected to one spot??.


4 gauge wire bolted to the frame both amps the line driver is 14 gauge bolted to the same place as the amps


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

What kind of amps do you have? When trouble shootong for noise I normally try to isolate each components seperately (i.e. amps from h.u.) I'd get out an ipod or something and connect it to straight to the amps and see if you still have noise. jump the remote to the constant so it turns on and run and rca patch cable or something to the amp/s. if no noise you know its the h.u. if its the amps you'll know that too. 

Unfortunately, it is car audio and we all know a car's enviroment is not the best place for any kind of electrical. Every once in a while shit just goes bad (deck, amp or speakers.)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i read in a car audio forum that using a capacitor filters out any interference signal going through the power wire like white noise or static. i have'nt tried this out yet so i dont personaly know if there's any truth to this.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

chuckoteric said:


> _*4 gauge wire *_bolted to the frame both amps the line driver is 14 gauge bolted to the same place as the amps


thats one problem,go with 1/0 gauge


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> i read in a car audio forum that using a capacitor filters out any interference signal going through the power wire like white noise or static. i have'nt tried this out yet so i dont personaly know if there's any truth to this.


NO CAPS..:facepalm:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> thats one problem,go with 1/0 gauge


i have no need for 1 gauge or 0 im not running anywhere near the power to hassle with that thick of wire


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

what u need to do isolate the problem, like teambassick said.. start at the hu, and go down the line from there,
without isolating the problem, it can be anything, and we can throw darts in the dark all night long, there are
basic preventative measures like forementioned in this thread, but best is to first isolate the problem area. 

that said.. i fucking hate static and engine noise issues ,
last time mine did that, i reran everything 3 times before i found the problem..
so i know it aint easy.


----------



## suburban_ant (May 7, 2006)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> is it a pioneer deck?? they have weak rca's, i had my kenwood start popping a while back. ran rca's to driver side and power wires through passenger. even did new amp grounds. and still popping. tore my car apart trying to figure it out. i read in another forum to get a piece of copper wire. can be speaker wire or remote turn on wire and strip the the plastic insulation off exposing the copper only. then take that wire and loop it around the rca outputs on your head unit. when you press your rca cable in. it should hold it in place. then the other end of the wire ground it to the stereo metal chassis. worked great, its worth giving it a shot.


Had this same problem and this worked perfectly for me.










^ Was the pic I found for reference.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

chuckoteric said:


> i have no need for 1 gauge or 0 im not running anywhere near the power to hassle with that thick of wire


 its basically signal to noise ratio .it has nothing to do with power upgrade your size 4 gauage is nothing..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

suburban_ant said:


> Had this same problem and this worked perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THIS IS GOIN IN MY GHETTO FILE..!:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

yo i swear to god im going thru the same issue right now with the engine noise i saw this an almost laughed i went out to the garage an tried it right now an it worked i cant believe it thanks :thumbsup:


suburban_ant said:


> Had this same problem and this worked perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

aw shit... i've got a pioneer that pops when turned on/off and a slight pop when hit brakes...immma try it too


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

its a crazy quick fix but it does work


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

The most common cause of this problem is a bad ground some where in your system usually with the amps. When the amps are not getting good ground. The amp pulls ground from where ever it can, and that would be through the RCA's. What happens to the deck is the ground tracer on the circuit board gets burned loosing connection resulting in the noise. That is why when you ground the RCA's the noise goes away.


----------



## ls168fastback (Dec 4, 2011)

Also dont route your rca's next to the power lead to your amp


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Rev..... Take a new set of rcas and run them from the head unit to the amps outside of the car and see if you still have a problem. Sometimes those cheap ass premade rcas get a broken internal ground wire, so guess what, now you have an antenna feeding noise into your amp, your amp then amplify s it. This is the problem with unbalance audio. I still can't understand why car audio hasn't gone to balanced audio,digital audio or optical audio..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

DETONATER said:


> The most common cause of this problem is a bad ground some where in your system usually with the amps. When the amps are not getting good ground. The amp pulls ground from where ever it can, and that would be through the RCA's. What happens to the deck is the ground tracer on the circuit board gets burned loosing connection resulting in the noise. That is why when you ground the RCA's the noise goes away.


:thumbsup:


----------

